# What age to switch from puppy food to adult?



## Ava's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

Ava is almost 9 months old. How long does she need puppy food? I have her on TOTW puppy, but she is still quite itchy? Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I switched Boo at 7 months to a Canine Caviar because it was an all stages food. I think as long as it is a high quality all stage food, you can do it now. Boo is doing well.


----------

